
Parrots and Falcons – Long-Lost Cousins (2015) - okket
https://www.birdnote.org/blog/2015/02/parrots-and-falcons-%E2%80%94-long-lost-cousins
======
skybrian
tldr: genetic analysis shows that parrots and falcons are closely related.

And... that's about it for this article. Here's one that's more in-depth:

[https://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/dec/11/birds-
evolut...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/dec/11/birds-evolution-
feathers-genome-sequencing-avian-genes)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
> _tldr: genetic analysis shows that parrots and falcons are closely related._

Falcons are _more_ closely related to parrots than they are to hawks and
eagles. That's more interesting that "bird related to other bird".

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
Passerines (songbirds) are more closely related to parrots than parrots (and
songbirds) are to falcons.

------
gumby
I like that the article starts with a sympathetic description of the use of
morphology to define taxonomic structure (an understandable approach to take
in a pre-DNA world). This predates Linnaeus: in German, for example, the word
Falke means both hawk and falcon. Not sure what approach I would take to
translate this article for a german lay audience.

